# Suche: Programmiererin in Festanstellung



## Matze001 (15 Mai 2011)

Für mein 21 Jahre junges Unternehmen im Raum Tuttlingen bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Programmiererin in Festanstellung.

Vorraussetzungen:

- selbstsicheres und engagiertes Auftreten
- Technikbegeisterung
- Fundierte SPS-Kentnisse, Vorzugsweise S7, Codesys
- Fremdsprachen: AWL, ST



Aufgaben

- Projektierung, Wareneinkauf, Instandhaltung, Wartung
- Störungsbeseitigung vor Ort oder per Fernwartung

Was das Unternehmen Ihnen bietet:

- ein unbefristetes Arbeitsverhältnis
- viel Freiraum und ein flexibles Umfeld
- flexible Arbeitszeiten und Gleitzeit
- Karrieremöglichkeiten in Technik, Führung oder Vertrieb
- Ein abwechslungsreiches Aufgabengebiet


Wenn Sie an dieser interessanten und abwechslungsreichen Aufgabe
interessiert sind, senden Sie bitte Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen per PN zu.



Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Die Idee zu dem Beitrag kam Unimog-HeizeR, puzzlefreak und mir im IRC-Chat
des SPS-Forums. Aus ein paar Wortwitzeleien mit Standardfloskeln  für Stellenausschreibungen
ist nun dieser etwas anders gemeinte "Such"-Beitrag entstanden. Dieser Umstand trägt aber nichts zur Ernsthaftigkeit des Gesuchs bei, ich freue mich über jede PN


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2011)

darf ich annehmen, dass da ein bestimmtes "i" als Großbuchstabe zu lesen ist?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binnen-I


----------



## Matze001 (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo Perfekter,

nein die "Ausschreibung" ist schon richtig formuliert.

Lies doch mal das P.S. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> darf ich annehmen, dass da ein bestimmtes "i" als Großbuchstabe zu lesen ist?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binnen-I



Der Marcel ist Junggeselle und sucht nur ein weibliches Gegenstück zum Fach-
simpeln, nach Feierabend.....richtig Marcel


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2011)

kann er machen, aber:

1. im stamtisch

2. sollte das wort "programmiererin" auf das gleichbehandlungsgesetz anstossen das sich ein paar deutsche juristenschwuchteln ausgedacht haben um das volk zu ärgern - es darf da auch nur "sps programmierer" stehen.
auch die meisten frauen in diesem job beziechnen sich als "sps programierer" somit kann man sich vor diesen schwuchteln auf umgangssprachlichkeit berufen. - nur so als info...

3. viel erfolg!


----------



## Matze001 (15 Mai 2011)

Bei mir gibt es keine Gleichbehandlung  

Programmierer werden aus persönlichen Gründen nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2011)

... jetzt hab ich das auch begriffen ...

Naja, mein Kind hat sich nie für Merker oder dergleichen interessiert. Der Schwiegersohn in spe ist derzeit Maschinenbau-Student.


----------



## Paule (15 Mai 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Programmierer werden aus persönlichen Gründen nicht eingestellt.


Würde ich auch nicht machen und das "i" sollte für lange Beine stehen.


----------



## knabi (16 Mai 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es keine Gleichbehandlung
> 
> Programmierer werden aus persönlichen Gründen nicht eingestellt.


 
Mit dieser Aussage würdest Du den von Markus zitierten "Schwuchteln" jede Menge Kanonenfutter liefern ....

Und immer dran denken:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHTu4ZlOB2U 

Gruß Holger


----------



## sailor (16 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> kann er machen, aber:
> 
> 1. im stamtisch
> 
> ...



Mal interessehalber ne Frage an den Admin: Wieviele Frauen gibts den eigentlich hier im Forum? 

Sailor


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber ne Frage an den Admin: Wieviele Frauen gibts den eigentlich hier im Forum außer Dir?
> 
> Sailor


 
was willst du?


----------



## sailor (16 Mai 2011)

War nur Spass. Bitte nicht gleich exkommunizieren.
Sailor


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

na dann... HA HA HA


----------



## sailor (16 Mai 2011)

Aber die Frauenquote im Forum würde mich schon mal interessieren.


----------



## Matze001 (16 Mai 2011)

Guck doch selbst nach.

Benutzerliste... und los.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sailor (16 Mai 2011)

Ok, ich leg mal los. Melde mich bei Eintrag 10000 mal zwischendurch.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Aber die Frauenquote im Forum würde mich schon mal interessieren.



Also ich glaube, außer Perfektionist und Markus haben wir keine Frauen. Die paar, die sonst immer mal da sind, werde leider schnell verjagt. 

PS: Doch, da war doch noch der André, der war immer mal etwas zum Weinen aufgelegt, aber ist das schon ein Kriterium ....
PS2: Mir fallen immer mehr ein, ASEGS, aber vor der hab ich Schiß.  Daher zählt die nicht in meiner Rechnung.


----------



## Lebenslang (16 Mai 2011)

und da war heute noch die anne

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45123


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2011)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> und da war heute noch die anne
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45123



Kann ja jeder kommen und sich als weiblich einstufen. Nein, diese Einstufung nehmen wir doch lieber selbst vor.


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, außer Perfektionist *und Markus* haben wir keine Frauen.


 
eine sehr alte it-weissheit sagt:
"ärgere niemals deinen admin - seine rache wird fürchterlich sein!"

dir auch noch nen schönen tag frau supermoderatorin...


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, außer Perfektionist und Markus haben wir keine Frauen.
> ...
> PS: Doch, da war doch noch der André, der war immer mal etwas zum Weinen aufgelegt, aber ist das schon ein Kriterium ....


Das ist ein Kriterium. Seit 2004 heule ich. Und ich glaub, TIA bricht mir endgültig das Herz. Ich bin nicht tough enough für diese Männerwelt.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> eine sehr alte it-weissheit sagt:
> "ärgere niemals deinen admin - seine rache wird fürchterlich sein!"
> 
> dir auch noch nen schönen tag frau supermoderatorin...



Lol, da hab ich dich doch mit k statt mit c geschrieben. Kann mich noch deutlich erinnern, als ein User das mal verwechselt hat. Ist aber mindestens 5000 meiner Beiträge her. *ROFL*

Ich fühl mich immerhin gerade schwanger oder hab ich nur zu viel gegessen?


----------



## Lebenslang (16 Mai 2011)

Laut meiner Kollegen bin ich auch kurz vor der Entbindung. Aber das jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren. :sc6:


----------



## MW (16 Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur befördereung Ralle. *ROFL*


PS: Gleich mal Bildlich festhalten bevor Markus dass vielleicht wieder zurück ändert.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur befördereung Ralle. *ROFL*
> 
> 
> PS: Gleich mal Bildlich festhalten bevor Markus dass vielleicht wieder zurück ändert.



Ah, das geht runter, wie Öl.
*ROFL*

Übrigens, damit hat sich unsere Frauenquote um 25% erhöht.


----------



## sailor (16 Mai 2011)

Gibts auf den Forumtreffen eigentlich auch Frauen? 
Sailor


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Gibts auf den Forumtreffen eigentlich auch Frauen?
> Sailor



Mehr als Du an einem Finger abzählen kannst ...


----------



## puzzlefreak (16 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Gibts auf den Forumtreffen eigentlich auch Frauen?
> Sailor



Ich war schon auf mehreren Forentreffen wo auch Frauen teilenommen haben. Die Frauenquote lag da sogar schon bei > 33%.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Mai 2011)

Beim letzten Mal in Hamburg lag die Quote auch schon bei 20%!
Allerdings waren wir auch nur zu fünft... 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen: Die Eine hat sich tapfer geschlagen!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## tnt369 (16 Mai 2011)

ab und zu bin ich auf einem fotografen- und model-forum.
also die treffen da können sich sehen lassen!

so als ausgleich zum sps-programmieren ist die fotografie schon
was feines...


----------



## waldy (16 Mai 2011)

Hi,
würde ich als Kandidat auf diese Stelle gut passen  ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Matze001 (16 Mai 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ab und zu bin ich auf einem fotografen- und model-forum.
> also die treffen da können sich sehen lassen!
> 
> so als ausgleich zum sps-programmieren ist die fotografie schon
> was feines...



Ich hab mich gerade in zwei neuen Foren angemeldet *ROFL*


Grüße

Marcel

P.S: nur ein Scherz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo Matze,

bei ozikuertqw gibt es ein paar Vorschläge (siehe Homepage):

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34222

Im Bereich "Einkauf" sicher erfahren.


----------

